# для чего мягко стлать



## jinxnao

для чего мягко  стлать,коли не с кем спать


----------



## jinxnao

why do u shake if there is no one to sleep


----------



## Maroseika

If you don't have a sexual partner you don't need a soft bed.


----------



## jinxnao

* стлать what does İt mean here?*


----------



## Maroseika

jinxnao said:


> * стлать what does İt mean here?*


стелить (стелить постель - to make a bed)


----------



## jinxnao

thank u a lot...


----------



## ExMax

"Стелить" - это разговорная форма, хотя и очень часто употребляемая в просторечье.  Правильно (согласно словарям) - "стлать".


----------



## Maroseika

В современном Ожегове пометы _разг_. нет. Вероятно, перепечатно из древнего Ушакова.
Не припомню, чтоб мне хоть раз пришлось услышать слово "стлать".


----------



## Ptak

maroseika said:


> Не припомню, чтоб мне хоть раз пришлось услышать слово "стлать".


Я тоже.


----------



## ExMax

"Ожегов, Шведова: 
*стелить*, стел’ить см. стлать.
Ушаков*:
СТЕЛИТЬ* стелю, стелишь, несов., что (простореч.). То  же, что стлать
Даль:
*СТЛАТЬ*, менее правильно _слать_ и _стелить_..."

Кроме того, выше я приводил ссылки на статьи из академического словаря РАН.

Таким образом, мы вместе с нашими зарубежными друзьями учимся родному языку.


----------



## Q-cumber

maroseika said:


> В современном Ожегове пометы _разг_. нет. Вероятно, перепечатно из древнего Ушакова.
> Не припомню, чтоб мне хоть раз пришлось услышать слово "стлать".



Согласен, мне тоже кажется, что эта форма давно вышла из обихода - если речь идёт о постели. Однако, если говорить о каких-то покрытиях, то слово по прежнему используется достаточно широко (стлать/настилать линолеум, ламинат, паркет, доски и т.д.).

Ps У Ефремовой тоже никаких помет нет: просто написано, что "стелить" - это то же самое, что и "стлать". У меня слово "стлать" скорее с далевскими временами ассоциируется:


> *СТЛАТЬ*, менее правильно слать и стелить что, по(на)стилать, класть что плоское, пластом, всем полотнищем или плашмя. Стелют ли постели? "Уж постланы". Пора потолки стлать! "Они уже выстланы, застланы, настланы". Двор, стланый лещадью. Стлать скатерть, покрыть ею стол. Ты ему стели (расстилай) вдоль, а он меряет поперек! Стлать снопы, укладывать, для молотьбы. Стлать мостовую, -ся, быть стлану, постлану. У нас ковры в будни стелются наизнанку.
> | Стлать ложе для себя, готовить себе постель. Ты где стелешься? "А мы все стелемся вповалку".   ----->>>>



Мне кажется, сегодня мало кто скажет что постели "уже постланы"; скорее - "постелены".


----------



## Maroseika

q-cumber said:


> Однако, если говорить о каких-то покрытиях, то слово по прежнему используется достаточно широко (стлать/настилать линолеум, ламинат, паркет, доски и т.д.).


Мне гложут сомнения. Боюсь, что на строительном рынке на меня посмотрят странно, если я спрошу продавца, нет ли у него знакомого мастера постлать линолеум. Во всяком случае, Гугл дает 3 ссылки на "постлать линолеум" и 4 - на "стлать линолеум".


----------



## Q-cumber

Maroseika said:


> Мне гложут сомнения. Боюсь, что на строительном рынке на меня посмотрят странно, если я спрошу продавца, нет ли у него знакомого мастера постлать линолеум. Во всяком случае, Гугл дает 3 ссылки на "постлать линолеум" и 4 - на "стлать линолеум".



Не, если с приставкой, то "постелить" или "настелить" - однозначно. А "стлать" -без приставки- я определённо встречал в околостроительном лексиконе, но не помню точного контекста.  Паркет и ламинат чаще "уладывают"...


----------



## Ptak

Суровая реальность такова, что в большинстве случаев про паркет, ламинат и линолеум люди, которые это делают, говорят "ложить".


----------



## ExMax

Всем говорящим по-русски известен, конечно, глагол «стелить». Многие при этом, кстати, задумывались: «А почему, собственно, он относится к 1-му спряжению, и, соответственно, мы пишем "стелешь", "стелет" и т.п.» Можно просто посчитать его «исключением». А можно вспомнить, что основной формой этого глагола является глагол 1-го спряжения «стлать», а инфинитив «стелить» возник как разговорное отклонение от нормы. У Розенталя, кстати, прямо написано, что образовывать личные формы от «стелить» является совершенно неправильным.
Но, как там у Пушкина: «Как уст румяных без улыбки, без грамматической ошибки я русской речи не люблю». Я мгновенно соглашусь, что сегодня глагол «стелить» является общеупотребительным. И это, с детства знакомое из переводов Бернса, «ты будешь мне стелить постель», мне тоже знакомо. Но, тем не менее, еще раз предлагаю всем опираться не на собственные предположения, типа, «а мне кажется, так не говорят», а на словарные статьи, в которых «стелить» либо сразу же отсылается к «стлать», либо помечается как «разговорное»,  «просторечное». Мы-то даем советы иностранцам, которые чаще всего не знакомы с реальной языковой средой, а работают со словарями. Поэтому и мы должны опираться на словари.
_Добавлено_: А вот эта ссылка на Грамота.Ру, я думаю, "раздаст всем сестрам по серьгам". Вдруг осознал, что все мои бумажные словари и учебники издания 95-99 годов относятся к "литературе прошлого века".


----------



## Ptak

exmax said:


> Мы-то даем советы иностранцам, которые чаще всего не знакомы с реальной языковой средой, а работают со словарями. Поэтому и мы должны опираться на словари.


Мне почему-то кажется, что иностранцам, которые сюда приходят, гораздо интереснее мнения носителей типа "сегодня глагол «стелить» является общеупотребительным", "так не говорят" и "не припомню, чтоб мне хоть раз пришлось услышать слово", чем то, что написано в словарях.


----------



## Q-cumber

exmax said:


> Всем говорящим по-русски известен, конечно, глагол «стелить». Многие при этом, кстати, задумывались: «А почему, собственно, он относится к 1-му спряжению, и, соответственно, мы пишем "стелешь", "стелет" и т.п.» Можно просто посчитать его «исключением». А можно вспомнить, что основной формой этого глагола является глагол 1-го спряжения «стлать», а инфинитив «стелить» возник как разговорное отклонение от нормы....



Всё это, конечно, весьма интересно, но тут речь идёт об историческом происхождении глаголов "стелить" и "стлать", а не об их употреблении в современном русском языке - как в разговорном, так и в письменном. Использование глагола "стлать" на сегодняшний день ограничивается по сути  устойчивыми идиоматическими выражениями и поэтическим языком...


> Я поздравляю вас, как я отца
> Поздравил бы при той же обстановке.
> Жаль, что в Большом театре под сердца
> Не станут стлать, как под ноги, циновки.
> _(Пастернак)_


   В времена Достоевского постели стлали, а сегодня всё больше стелют...


----------

